# Switching off after work.



## evanne (30 Sep 2005)

Anyone any ideas on how to leave work in work? I work in a sales role, 90% office based. No admin support. Its all me 
I don't physically bring work home with me I just find that when I get home I can't switch off. I'm either talking about work or thinking about it. (Or dreaming about it-I kid you not!!)  Don't get me wrong. I do like my job (Most of the time) but I wish I could find that 'switch off' button.
And before anyone suggests taking a long hot relaxing bath-tried it-doesn't work!
Thanks a mill


----------



## redbhoy (30 Sep 2005)

Find yourself a hobby. Sports works for me and many others. Reading maybe?


----------



## efm (30 Sep 2005)

Find, buy, rent or make a child - that'll take your mind off anything and you'll be rushing back into work for a break!!!

I kid you not!! - Boom Boom

efm


----------



## Bamhan (30 Sep 2005)

Try housework, works for me every time......the joys of picking up someone elses's dirty clothes etc means I can concentrate on being annoyed with the hose rather than work/workmates etc.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Sep 2005)

efm said:
			
		

> Find, buy, rent or make a child - that'll take your mind off anything and you'll be rushing back into work for a break!!!
> 
> I kid you not!! - Boom Boom
> 
> efm


I can vouch for that based on the last (first?) two weeks. It's been great fun though! 

What non work related hobbies or interests do you have? Do you get out and get some exercise regularly (even just walking, cycling or swimming - not necessarily pumping iron or anything like that)? Do you get out and about from the house and not just do the _TV _couch potato thing? Have you ever tried Yoga or meditation or relaxation exercises? Are you involved in any community/group activities? Have you considered doing voluntary work a few hours a week? The possibilities are endless...


----------



## Diziet (30 Sep 2005)

Exercise can work well to burn off all that emotional energy. Works better than a hot bath for me anyway. I multi-task by cycling to work and back and if I feel stressed I cycle faster to get out of breath. By the time I get home, I am fine. 

I would also question if you really, really like your job is it leaves you unable to relax.


----------



## RainyDay (30 Sep 2005)

Do you have the option of walking or cycling to/from work? I find that my evening walk home is great for seperating my work life & my home life.


----------



## Thrifty (30 Sep 2005)

Hi,

I know exactly where you're coming from and it isn't necessarily the job. even as a teenager when i had the most boring job in a hotel i used to wake up at night dreaming i was in the middle of drying spoons. Exercise certainly helps as its totally different to your work. Forms a break but also a kindof bedtime routine. A good book helps as it gives your mind something else to think about and gives you a restful bit of 'me' time. Short stories by O'Henry (American writer) or Saki are particularly good as there simple stories but complete (meandering description doesn't really work for me) so they don't take long to read but are very engaging and seem give my mind something more pleasurable to feed on than work.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Sep 2005)

The most boring job I ever had was stocking shelves and packing customers' bags in a supermarket and I absolutely loved it! I think that mindless and repetitive work might suit me.


----------



## CCOVICH (30 Sep 2005)

Try supporting/becoming a fan of an underperforming sports team (let me suggest Donegal GAA or Bohs  ).  Your frustration with them will allow you no time to worry about work  .


----------



## Bamhan (30 Sep 2005)

Or be like my other half and just become addicted to sports results on the teletext.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Sep 2005)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Try supporting/becoming a fan of an underperforming sports team (let me suggest Donegal GAA or Bohs  ).  Your frustration with them will allow you no time to worry about work  .


Yep - I can vouch for that too! And - as some comedian or other once said, when you think you have it bad always remember that there's somebody worse off than you - who you can laugh at!


----------



## Vanilla (30 Sep 2005)

*Congratulations.*

Completely off topic, apologies. But congratulations ClubMan!


----------



## ClubMan (30 Sep 2005)

Thanks - but _Bohs _aren't exactly setting the pace these days. Or do you mean on the baby front?


----------



## mo3art (1 Oct 2005)

Can I add my congratulations Clubman?

On the topic of switching off.  I second the kid suggestion.  I also find that focussing my mind on cooking a meal when i get home with some chilled out music on is a great help.

I don't mind so much thinking about work.  You can't expect to turn off completely.  I know that i spend much of my life commuting and working and less time at home than I would prefer. It takes up so much of my time it's only natural i would think about it.

I would stress though if I was considering working from home when I get home!


----------



## evanne (19 Oct 2005)

Thanks for all the replys and suggstions. I actually took some time off recently and went away, which helped switching off no end!


----------



## annR (19 Oct 2005)

Evanne

I find cooking very good for this.  A bit time consuming but there's nothing like some hands on work and filling the house with gorgeous cooking fumes.

It's difficult though I agree.  Another suggestion might be to schedule your day so that you do all the high energy stuff that winds you up in the first part of the day and boring stuff before you go home.

A


----------



## Omega (19 Oct 2005)

just get home and drink a bottle or two of beer while the wine is chilling.....


----------



## Miner (20 Oct 2005)

If you cant run with the kid suggestion, which I agree wholeheartedly with, then at least make sure you have a network of friends outside of work then you're least likely to engage in shoptalk.  My father works for the same company as me and the conversation is head frying at times.  My brother & sister work for a large supermarket and they're just as bad!


----------



## chihiro (25 Oct 2005)

yoga, cinema, reading, exercise classes (body sculpting is great!) and some sort of hobby (mine is card making). 
I like to have an espresso and a chat when i come home then food and exercise (order varies) and then a nice hot shower to wash the day way


----------



## Paddy (30 Oct 2005)

Put something between your home & your workplace.  e.g., go to the gym, swimming, cinema, even the pub (but not with your colleagues).
I used to work in a job I hated on the other side of the city,  the 1 to 2 hour commute home gave me time to let off some steam before I got home.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Oct 2005)

An odd one which I thought was peculiar to myself until I heard it recommended on a Radio show for people who are having difficulty sleeping. 

Make a short note or list of the issues you are thinking about. Simply writing them down on paper seems to remove them from your head for a while

Brendan


----------



## evanne (8 Nov 2005)

Hi Guys,

Thanks a mill for all your suggestions. I taken most of them (not the kids one ) on board and have found it helpful. 
Cheers,
Evanne


----------



## demoivre (8 Nov 2005)

Gym does it for me - three to four times per week, fantastic for the head and happens to be good for the body too ! When i see programmes like the one on RTE at 9.30 last night about the kids in Crumlin hospital it makes me realise that I really, really have no worries - it puts a lot of things in perspective imo.


----------



## MOB (8 Nov 2005)

Just to add something to Brendan'd comment about making a note to get back to sleep:

1.  I know solicitors who keep a dictaphone beside the bed, precisely for this purpose. Easier than writing.

2.  The process has a wider application;  I read a book some time ago; can't remember the name of it.  It had a great suggestion for people who are generally inclined to worry:  each time you think of something worrying, write a little note.  Make an appointment with yourself for 15 or 20 minutes each week at a set time;  at the appointed time, take out your "worry list" and worry as hard as you can for a few minutes; then leave aside your worries until next week.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Nov 2005)

MOB said:
			
		

> 1.  I know solicitors who keep a dictaphone beside the bed, precisely for this purpose. Easier than writing.


Yeah - those quills could take your eye out when you're half asleep!


----------



## stuart (9 Nov 2005)

Do tomorrow's "To do list" tonight (5pm, if suits)

That way if it's going to be done tomorrow it is easier to switch off tonight

It doesn't have to be a paper list
I use the phone  calender (nokia 6230) for meetings/things to do all day the next day
It also is madness not to have a "to do list" everyday, so why not do it the day before
It'll give you more time to review your deadline worries

stuart@buyingtolet.ie


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2005)

I have to say that the TODO list making has never really helped me and I've been trying it for years...


----------



## stuart (9 Nov 2005)

I work for myself, every client has my mobile number and I work from home sometimes also, so I can find it hard to ever switch off
Somtimes when I have, soneone else "switches" me back on

That is why I do a list for the next day to know what I am going to try and get through and forget about it until the phone reminds me (or computer as both are synched)



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> I have to say that the TODO list making has never really helped me and I've been trying it for years...


 
For getting things done or relieving stress or relaxing
Have you tried doing the list before finishing, not necessarily as a planner but as a close to the day

BTW, if you have been trying it for years then it is working, otherwise you would have stopped

stuart@buyingtolet.ie


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2005)

stuart said:
			
		

> For getting things done or relieving stress or relaxing


Bit of both. I suspect that I'm simply not applying myself to it properly though.



> BTW, if you have been trying it for years then it is working, otherwise you would have stopped


Not really - I do up one list and when it gets too long or I get fed up with it I start another one! I'm a bit of a list addict!


----------

